# A few shots from a recent Dressage shoot..



## RCourson (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been lucky enough to be this horses photographer for the past 5 years...here are a couple of my most recent pieces.


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2015)

Outstanding.

Very painterly.


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2015)

Neat, you've really carried off the editing to get a "painted" look very well in the shot. And blended it nicely with the background and then added what appear to be scratches onto the artwork as well to age it.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jan 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> Outstanding.
> 
> Very painterly.


This...on both counts! I love it!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fabulous job on this. Its beautiful!


----------



## Tabe (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, this is fantastic.


----------



## Roba (Jan 6, 2015)

very very nice!


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, I'm very impressed with the unique artistic aspects of this work. It's beautiful.
I've been around horses for over 30 years and this is one of the best I've seen.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twocolor (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful, this needs to be canvas over a mantle!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow!!!!! Superb.


----------

